# Tank Dimensions-75G



## trduck (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm looking at 75 gallon tank options. Both are 48 wide. The difference is the height and depth (front to back). So 48X18X21 vs. 48X15X24. My thought is to go with the 48X18X21. I plan to have a Mbuna tank. Any feedback or am I overthinking this one?


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

Your right.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

trduck said:


> I'm looking at 75 gallon tank options. Both are 48 wide. The difference is the height and depth (front to back). So 48X18X21 vs. 48X15X24. My thought is to go with the 48X18X21. I plan to have a Mbuna tank. Any feedback or am I overthinking this one?


For Mbuna I personally would go with the 48"x18x21; Mbuna don't spend much time high in the water column, at least mine don't. Being 18" wide allows for more rocks on the bottom for them to occupy. I like lots of rocks and my fish seem to as well. I probably have 100 pounds of slate stacked half way up my 75.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Definitely the 48"x18" for Mbuna!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

True rectangle with maximum footprint (48x18) will give you the most options.

I would stock the 48x15 more like a 55G which is 48x12.


----------



## trduck (Feb 22, 2017)

I'll go with the 48X18. Time to start planning the stocking list.


----------



## trduck (Feb 22, 2017)

Any advice on the best (least expensive) place to purchase a tank. I'm looking at acrylic rather than glass. 
PS- I really appreciate all the advice. You guys rock!


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

trduck said:


> Any advice on the best (least expensive) place to purchase a tank. I'm looking at acrylic rather than glass.
> PS- I really appreciate all the advice. You guys rock!


Why do you want acrylic? As someone who just had an acrylic tank and switched to a glass tank I would strongly recommend glass. Acrylic is way more expensive and you are going to scratch the **** out of it with all the rocks, it is almost impossible not to. To be honest the only positive to acrylic tanks is that they are very light compared to glass. But once you have the tank setup and filled with water it doesn't matter anyway. The only reason to ever buy acrylic over glass is if you want a custom shape. Besides that I can't think of a good reason to buy acrylic over glass.

I bought my 75 gallon (48x18) Aqueon glass tank at Petco for $90! You'll pay ten times that for an acrylic tank that size.


----------



## trduck (Feb 22, 2017)

I haven't priced them out yet, but I like the minimal seams you get with Acrylic and I don't like the frame on the top and bottom of the glass tanks. If the price differencial is 10X, that'll make a difference. Thanks for the input!


----------



## gillmanjr (Jan 27, 2017)

trduck said:


> I haven't priced them out yet, but I like the minimal seams you get with Acrylic and I don't like the frame on the top and bottom of the glass tanks. If the price differencial is 10X, that'll make a difference. Thanks for the input!


They make frameless glass tanks too but those tend to be even more expensive than acrylic. I guess if its worth the money to you to not have a frame than go with acrylic. But honestly once you have a nice stand and canopy the frame is usually hidden anyway. To each his own though.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The frame does help conceal certain unsightly things that are difficult to avoid with tanks. The calcium line at the top and discoloration at the bottom either on the surface or under the surface of the substrate. With no frame, any gaps in your cleaning regimen would be noticeable more often.

I would never buy acrylic for reasons already stated: more expensive by far and much easier to scratch with substrate granules during cleaning. My glass tanks always have scratches...no matter how careful I am.


----------



## trduck (Feb 22, 2017)

More food for thought. Thanks!


----------

